# Looking for Eng translation for a newer Yamato 2199 model



## Geth (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I recently purchased a Bandai 1/500 scale model of the Space Battleship Yamato (model # 0186230), which is almost entirely in Japanese. While I can probably get by with just the pictures and diagrams, I'd still prefer to have a translated copy of the instructions, but I haven't been able to find any online for this exact model.

For the record, this is NOT the same model for the translated instruction on Mech9. I've already compared the my manual to the parts in that one and it turns out that it's a different kit, albeit slightly.

So has anyone ever come across a translated manual for this kit:

*Manufacturer:* Bandai
*Name:* Space Battleship Yamato 2199: United Nations Cosmo Force BBY-01
*Model #:* 0186230
*Scale:* 1/500 (666mm)
*Photos*:
i.imgur.com/WpsX4KK
i.imgur.com/7ZBpfy1

Any help finding a translation would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what are you hoping to learn from the instructions?

The color charts refer to various Mr. Color paints which are difficult and expensive to find anymore. There are also specific 'color sets' that are, again, tough to find and costly for us in the USA.

The detail 'tech specs' are, of course all made up, and you'll get all manner of conflict from those deciding to translate on there own. Most often 'Wave Motion' gets called 'Undulation' which isn't the actual intent at all.

There's really nothing in the instructions that isn't covered by the usual 'glue this, don't glue that, put this piece on first then put the other piece on' visual guides.

Now, on the other hand, since you haven't started your build yet, you may want to know about this:

http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN990136/Sci

It's extra parts they left out of the kit to keep the price down. You get extended wings (something almost NOBODY uses when they build a Yamato), the rotatory fighter hanger bay (they're REALLY impressed they came up with this, aren't they? ) and a bunch of Cosmo Falcons, and the most exciting to me, replacement catapults, the fighter lift to position the Cosmo Zero for loading onto the catapult, and a pair of FOLDED Cosmo Zeros. The rest of the #1 hanger is part of the rotatory fighter bay. So to have a little action scene of loading the Cosmo Zero for launch, you'll need to install the big hanger parts.

What you have there is a really well engineered kit. The instructions are fairly easy to follow, just go slow and pay attention to them.


----------



## Geth (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Steve,.

I mainly wanted the translation for the LED kit incorporation. I can see how the bridge and engine LED capsules fit in, but the transparent iris at the barrel of the Wave Motion Gun seems to indicate that the bridge LED should illuminate the gun as well, as I can't see any other places to implement a third LED capsule. However, the internal structure of the hull seems like it would block any light from the bridge LED.

Also, thanks for the link to the expansion pack. I'll start looking for this on eBay or through courses closer to home.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Always happy to help, Yamato is my life's blood. 

OK, I can clear that up. The Bandai LED units are for the Bridge tower and main engine exhaust only. That arrow you see on the diagram simply points to the bow, as in "This is the front" for orientation purposes. They are suggesting a Yellow unit for the engine and a Green unit for the bridge. 

I have a sneaking idea that there are other 'upgrade' kits on the way. Looking at the main gun turrets they seem a little simplified for 1/500 scale. I would not be surprised at all to see a kit with replacement turrets, where the barrels shift and adjust to 'battery ready for firing' when you turn the turret. 

Enjoy the build! It's a big beastie!


----------



## Geth (Jun 11, 2014)

Steve H said:


> I have a sneaking idea that there are other 'upgrade' kits on the way. Looking at the main gun turrets they seem a little simplified for 1/500 scale. I would not be surprised at all to see a kit with replacement turrets, where the barrels shift and adjust to 'battery ready for firing' when you turn the turret.


Hmm I didn't think of that, though I did just place an order for the expansion pack, which will come into stock just this month. So do you think I should be very selective about what I glue in case I need open it up again in the future?

I've only watched the 2012 remake but I love it, especially the Yamato itself. I think I saw it somewhere as a child when Starblazers was re-airing on tv because I have an inexplicable fondness for the Yamato that feels like a dormant memory that has only now been re-awakened. I also have almost all of the little Cosmo Fleet Collection ships lined up on my desk in the office :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Star Blazers informed us all, just many have forgotten. 

Since the 1/500 scale 2199 Yamato is designed as a snap-fit kit, you may decide to just press fit the turrets for now, in case they do indeed make other upgrade kits. OTOH you may be perfectly happy with the turrets as they are and not worry about spending another $25 or more. 

(psst. There is ALSO a set of photoetch that upgrades the radars, adds railings and better, more in-scale launch cradles for the #3 hanger, where they stow the Cosmo Seagull and Type 100 craft. It's only available from the Japan-only Bandai web store. idiots.)

And you may consider checking out the NEW Mechanical Collection line of kits. These are small, 'box scale' versions of the larger 1/1000 scale kits but pulled from the same animator's data so they're dead-on, if maybe a little 'busy' for the small scale. 

http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN989483/Sci

Really great value for the price.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

If you have Windows 8 or a Windows Phone, Bing Translator App to the rescue:

http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en-US/app/bing-translator/1489bb69-3e78-4085-96f5-2a9a6f303559


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Geth said:


> Hmm I didn't think of that, though I did just place an order for the expansion pack, which will come into stock just this month. So do you think I should be very selective about what I glue in case I need open it up again in the future?
> 
> I've only watched the 2012 remake but I love it, especially the Yamato itself. I think I saw it somewhere as a child when Starblazers was re-airing on tv because I have an inexplicable fondness for the Yamato that feels like a dormant memory that has only now been re-awakened. I also have almost all of the little Cosmo Fleet Collection ships lined up on my desk in the office :thumbsup:


There is a little Yamato in all of us.

My first experience with this magnificent ship was when I was 6 years old in July of 1973.

My parents just bought a new house and the previous owner left behind a badly damaged Nichimo 1/200 Yamato model.
The hull was much bigger than myself.
We fixed it up and ran it around in the pool.

Then a couple years later, I was at a friends after school watching cartoons and this space show came on.
I remember how weird it was to have a spaceship that looked so much like the Yamato. (how many kids my age even knew about a Japanese WWII battleship) And obviously it wasn't called Yamato which threw me at the time before I learned it was renamed for the American release.

And then thanks to Steve and Jerry for educating me about all things Space Battleship Yamato at the Grand Rapids conventions whenever I was visiting my Grandparents.

Star Trek
Battlestar Galactica
Yamato
My three lifelong primaries in a constant rotation.


----------



## Wiz33 (Aug 13, 2003)

Haven't been here in a bit so this might be too late. The Mr. Color Yamato paint set is available at Hobbywave although you might need 2 sets for the 1/500 kit as I used 2/3 of the Hull Grey on the 1/1000 kit.

Look under supplies then paint then paint sets

The 1/500 kit also adds a Tan color for the deck area and that is not included in the above color set. I was going to match up the the color guide's japanese character to the Mr. Color chart to come up with the right mix but I have not gotten around to it yet.

They also have the full line of Mr. Color paint available and their $12 flat shipping is hard to beat as long as you save up a bunch of stuff to buy at a time. 

The LED setup for the 1/500 kit is one for the bridge and one for the engine. Bandai did not provide a way of lighting the Wave Motion Gun. There is a fairly pricey option thought with this:

Search for Madman Lighting's Space Battleship Lighting Kit

I got the 1/500 kit with Fighter bay expansion also but I figured I'll start with the 1/1000 kit (which have been sitting around for over a year) just to get a feel for the pre-shading I want to do and see how they turn out.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I have been working on this same kit for my own collection the past few months in between client builds, and it's really an enjoyable experience! I have to agree, the instructions are so clear and conscise, you really don't need the printed translation. I think the main thing is, once you get the hang of it, is to make sure you do things in the proper order since many parts are interlocking, and have to be done that way or the next part won't go on! 
As far as paint, I mean, flat red and grey are not hard to match to the box art. I used Tamiya and Model Master paints, then the Tamiya weathering sets and the airbrush to give it some life! I also did complete LED lighting of my own, there's plenty of room with minor modification to run your wiring thru the inner hull to you major points requiring light. I did use the Madman Models lighting kit for the WAve Motion gun and engine lighting, but I modified the whole thing to suit my own tastes. (It's a good board, don't get me wrong, I just didn't like his application) I just got the expansion set, which I haven't started yet, but should add some nice finish detail when completed. Here's mine on my web site in progress:


http://ratdaddystudios.smugmug.com/Galleries-Of-InProgress-work-/Space-Battleship-Yamato#!/


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Tim Nolan said:


> I have been working on this same kit for my own collection the past few months in between client builds, and it's really an enjoyable experience! I have to agree, the instructions are so clear and conscise, you really don't need the printed translation. I think the main thing is, once you get the hang of it, is to make sure you do things in the proper order since many parts are interlocking, and have to be done that way or the next part won't go on!
> As far as paint, I mean, flat red and grey are not hard to match to the box art. I used Tamiya and Model Master paints, then the Tamiya weathering sets and the airbrush to give it some life! I also did complete LED lighting of my own, there's plenty of room with minor modification to run your wiring thru the inner hull to you major points requiring light. I did use the Madman Models lighting kit for the WAve Motion gun and engine lighting, but I modified the whole thing to suit my own tastes. (It's a good board, don't get me wrong, I just didn't like his application) I just got the expansion set, which I haven't started yet, but should add some nice finish detail when completed. Here's mine on my web site in progress:
> 
> 
> http://ratdaddystudios.smugmug.com/Galleries-Of-InProgress-work-/Space-Battleship-Yamato#!/


Very, VERY nice build! Your weathering is most excellent!

A personal thing, I find the choice of a 'fong fu' style of font somewhat regretful for the base nameplate. There's a lot of Microgramma style lettering used in Yamato 2199 and that clean, 'future' style is much more fitting than what many would see as a 'yellow peril' stereotype typeface. 

(don't mind me, I have a personal mad-on for 'fong fu' anyway because it's the go-to of...oh, nevermind. It's as bad as 'Comic Sans' and faux comic book word balloons.)

You might be interested in this upcoming model book from Dengeki Hobby. http://www.hlj.com/product/MDW66074/Boo

It's their second Yamato 2199 volume and looks to focus on the second half of the show and original stuff. All in Japanese of course but as always the pictures are in English.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Fong-Fu? LMAO! That's good. No disrespect intended, my best friend is of Asian decent. I did it more because it's a Japanese kit and in keeping in the spirit of that, I just didn't care for the foil decal with the Japanese printing that NOBODY would know what it said! On the upside, I can easily remove it with some scotch tape since it hasn't been cleared yet. I may take a shot on the printer with some futuristic fonts. Thanks for the input! I appreciate the kudos on the build, it's been an enjoyable kit to work with. I have gotten hooked on the Bandai Yamato series kits!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Tim Nolan said:


> Fong-Fu? LMAO! That's good. No disrespect intended, my best friend is of Asian decent. I did it more because it's a Japanese kit and in keeping in the spirit of that, I just didn't care for the foil decal with the Japanese printing that NOBODY would know what it said! On the upside, I can easily remove it with some scotch tape since it hasn't been cleared yet. I may take a shot on the printer with some futuristic fonts. Thanks for the input! I appreciate the kudos on the build, it's been an enjoyable kit to work with. I have gotten hooked on the Bandai Yamato series kits!


Fong Fu is an actual font name. It's normally associated with bad Chinese Take-out menus and terrible, shockingly rascist tee shirts from Abercrombie and Fitch. 

I think if you start down the road of the Yamato 2199 kits in 1/1000 scale you'll find a great deal of enjoyment. So much potential, so many possible paint variations (especially with the Gamilas ships), you could have a grand old time. 

You can't go wrong with any of them, there's not a clunker in the entire bunch, but if you think you might even think about wanting to build every kit I might suggest buying this soon:

http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN991395/Sci

it's a freakin' HUGE kit. Just insane. So large it's designed to pull apart in the middle after you build it for easier storage. Reason I suggest it, it may well be a 'one shot run' kit. It's huge, Bandai really didn't want to make it but fan and production staff pressure more or less forced them, and given how the only thing we can be sure about the future is everything will cost more (esp. overseas shipping!), it might be a wise move to have this stashed away as a 'future' build. Worse comes to worse, you lose the fire for the line, I have zero doubt you could recoup your investment. 

Eh, just a thought.


----------

